# Height/weight of your poodle?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley is 28" tall and weighs 73lbs (not fat). What are your poodles stats?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

i need to weigh and measure my guy!! Riley is a big boy!! I hope Dutch grows to be that big!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther is 27'' and 60 lbs.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I didn't realize the Standards were so heavy. I guess I really didn't think about it. Now that I do, it seems like a good weight. Since other dogs have a lower center of gravity and look so bulky, it made sense for them to be heavy. A Standard is too graceful to indicate their real muscle mass. 

My Katie was heavier than my other poodle, but she was 8 lbs at 10".


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Rufus is 24 inches tall and weight 47 pounds.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

BFF said:


> I didn't realize the Standards were so heavy. I guess I really didn't think about it. Now that I do, it seems like a good weight. Since other dogs have a lower center of gravity and look so bulky, it made sense for them to be heavy. A Standard is too graceful to indicate their real muscle mass.



A Standard Poodle is not typically a heavy dog. They have a lean body type with good ropey muscling. I think above dogs are just larger than normal.

My girls are:

Izze 21" 35lbs .... very lean. Could use about 2 more lbs to be perfect.

Sabrina 22" 40lbs ... at age 8 after 2 litters she has lost her tuck up and put on a pound or two... but haven't we all.... she is actually in very good weight.

Delilah 21" 38lbs .... she is my chunky monkey and I have to watch what she eats or she really porks up. I think she is in perfect weight right now.

Most of the show bred boys I know are around 24" and 50lbs.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

my spoo is a very light girl coming in at 25" and only 38 lbs. 
I have been trying to put a bit more on her but she doesnt gain.
The vet andd many ppl have said she is fine


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Weight Chart*

My minipoo puppy is 11 weeks 2 days...she weighs 3.1 lbs and is 7 inches tall to her shoulder.

My calculations say she will be 14 inches and 10.3 lbs.... maybe just under that, I was looking at the 12 week period....anyone calculate it differently?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Miss Molly is watching her weight lately and has trimmed down to 11lbs and is 11inches at the shoulder (she a 'mostly' mini X)


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Teddy is 14.5 inches at the withers and weighs 12lbs hes a lean dog


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is ten inches tall and 7 pounds.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

It seems like quite a difference in weights with the poos of the same height. I was just thinking with Luce being 12" and 11-11 1/2#, the difference could also be in the length. 

Short back w/ long legs may be the same weight as long back with shorter legs. 
Long back and not as long legs will be different also.

I have to correct myself!! I just measured here - more scientifically. I held a pencil against her shoulder and mad a mark on the cabinet door. 14"!!!!!!!!!! 

For her length, I did it two ways. 1. While standing I measured her from the color to tail - 15" 2. While laying on her side I measured from the breast bone to the tail - 17".

Here's a picture from a month ago after she was groomed. I can feel her back and her ribs, she feels good to me!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Luce said:


> I have to correct myself!! I just measured here - more scientifically. I held a pencil against her shoulder and mad a mark on the cabinet door. 14"!!!!!!!!!!


Well the pencil can't always be accurate, if you hold it to just a slightly different angle to the wall/cabinet you will get a different height...... I usually take something with a right angle to slide down the wall to stop at her back ( a book or a right-angled - triangle ruler is what I use) then mark the height and then measure it.


When I last measured Lucia (she doesn't like to stand straight) she was about 27-27.5 cm and 3.2kg 
She is 12 months old now so I don't think she would get any taller (well I hope she won't)


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bella is nine inches tall and 4 pounds.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My 2 standard poodles (male/white & female/apricot) are 
26" and 58-60lbs 

I need to measure their height again.... it's been quite a while and they will be 2 years old in a couple of months. I wonder if they grew any "fraction of an inch" taller  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

My girl was 27" and 70 lbs, my fella is 25" and 55 lbs. I'm wondering, unscientifically, if parti's tend to be a little bit bigger than the solids. I like a big poodle and am shopping around for a new puppy with big parents : )


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

13.5" and 9 pounds. He's a skinny teenager, hopefully he fills out some.


----------



## Bermuda Onyx (Apr 30, 2013)

Onyx is 24 inches and 42lbs. He's only 14 months so I think he will fill in a little more.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

27 inches and 55 pounds. He looks like a greyhound when he gets shaved with a #7.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My first Spoo, Roxy was 27 inches and 58 pounds
Beau was 28 inches and 62 pounds
So far at almost 5 months Penny is roughly 20 inches and in the 25 pound range. I don't think she'll be quit as big as Roxy or Beau since Pennys' Mom and Dad weren't as big as my other 2 spoos. But I could be wrong because I suck at knowing what's going to happen.

Rick


----------

